

Incident response lessons from the Texas flash flood - dnlongen
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2938999/emergency-preparedness/incident-response-lessons-from-a-flash-flood.html

======
dnlongen
Central Texas suffered a catastrophic flash flood during Memorial Day weekend;
this article looks at the disaster response, and draws some lessons that apply
to all sorts of incident response, whether cyber, IT infrastructure, or
natural disaster.

